# Tau Barracuda... OMG?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So last night I managed to get a hold of the new reissue of IA3: Taros. I'm going by memory right now, but I have to say after looking at this flier.... GODDAMN. I'd like some opinions... aside from the pesky FW problem that comes with people aggreeing to it... this feels like it might be the scariest flier I've ever seen.

For 130 (yes, *130*) points you get a flier with the same AV as the Tau codex fliers. I honestly can't remember if it has 2 HP or 3. However it does get an upgrade to BS 4, making it more accurate than most tau units.

For weaponry, the unit has an ion cannon, a Twin Linked missile Pod, AND 2 burst cannons. The BCs can also ignore cover saves granted from movement (jink from turbo boosting, flat out, etc). 

Oh, and if that wasn't enough, the unit is Agile, and I'm fairly certain you can then add all the usual upgrades... which includes stacking Agile with disruption pods.

This seems like a rediculously powerful unit, especially in an army which has (imho) not always the strongest fast attack slots. I'd love to get some opinions... is this becoming a no brainer for people with FW access?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, after doing some checking, the Barracuda is only 2 HP, though it does have the added durability of the Agile save. However, even with that, it certainly feels like the craft is a great bargain, and I'm considering now a tau air force taking advantage of three of these.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It is almost as good as the Eldar Nightwing, which for a handful more points nets you a shrouded (still agile), vector dancer, and fewer but stronger shots.

Mass S7 is good, but Vector Dancer goes a very very long way in my experience.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Honestly, I was less concerning myself with comparing it to other races; Tau usually don't get Vector Dancer, they're not that maneuverability. It makes far more sense for the Eldar. On the other hand, the Eldar don't get access to the advanced targetting that the Tau get out of their burst cannons. I was more interested in comparing them to their own craft, as it seems to blow both codex fliers out of the water.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It doesn't take too much to blow that bomber out of the water, but I do have to give some credit to the Razorshark for its its ion cluster being able to shoot in almost any direction. 

That being said, the Barracuda is definitely priced very low for its level of awesomeness. Those FW flyers seem to be priced around the IG/Necron flyer cost set and not as much the post CSM flyer set.


----------



## KateMoss (Jul 16, 2013)

Razorshark is one such great tool/weapon that made playing/shooting very simple. I wonder sometimes what would be the scenario without it at times.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The irony was that the Razorshark made a better bomber, while the Tigershark made a better interceptor. The Barracuda is cheaper, has better BS, and more effective anti-air and anti-infantry weaponry, but wasn't as useful as a bomber.


----------

